# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Those Rocks that make sparks

## Omid

I heard they're around rivers... I've never seen them...

Anyone have any ideas or pics or something?

----------


## Beo

Called flint.

----------


## Rick

There's a thread on it. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t=rocks+sparks

----------


## Teotwawki

They are usually found in Bedrock.

Was that a serious question?

Flint was also commonly used to create stone tools - spear tips, arrow heads, cutting tools.

Tried making a Clovis spear head once - it is difficult.  Decided not to go mammoth hunting.

----------


## Beo

There are other rocks that create sparks, I was jost joking around. If you take two well dried rocks about fist size and strike them together they spark, i bellieve it has to do with compound make up of the rock, some have more metal fragments in them some may have flint I'm not sure but I have done it and don't know the name of the rocks.

----------


## Chicago Dan

> There are other rocks that create sparks, I was jost joking around. If you take two well dried rocks about fist size and strike them together they spark, i bellieve it has to do with compound make up of the rock, some have more metal fragments in them some may have flint I'm not sure but I have done it and don't know the name of the rocks.


Banging two rocks together is putting a whole lot of force(energy) in a very small area. That energy has to go somewhere and it does in the form of heat...sparks. Think of it as friction accelerated. 

Will work with other "hard" elements too like in artificial sparkers, Metal(think trains), etc.

----------


## Omid

> Banging two rocks together is putting a whole lot of force(energy) in a very small area. That energy has to go somewhere and it does in the form of heat...sparks. Think of it as friction accelerated. 
> 
> Will work with other "hard" elements too like in artificial sparkers, Metal(think trains), etc.


good to know

----------


## Justin Case

> Banging two rocks together is putting a whole lot of force(energy) in a very small area. That energy has to go somewhere and it does in the form of heat...sparks. Think of it as friction accelerated. 
> 
> Will work with other "hard" elements too like in artificial sparkers, Metal(think trains), etc.


Has anyone here ever started a fire with two rocks ?

i am thinking if anyone has its gotta be YCC  :Wink:

----------


## Justin Case

> There's a thread on it. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t=rocks+sparks


Ooops,  My bad,,  Ok  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

JC try this link........
http://wildwoodsurvival.com/survival...bww/index.html

----------


## Justin Case

> JC try this link........
> http://wildwoodsurvival.com/survival...bww/index.html


Thanks H63,,,,  That sure will make you appreciate a bic !   :Smile:

----------


## lucznik

> Banging two rocks together is putting a whole lot of force(energy) in a very small area. That energy has to go somewhere and it does in the form of heat...sparks. Think of it as friction accelerated 
> 
> Will work with other "hard" elements too like in artificial sparkers, Metal(think trains), etc.





> Has anyone here ever started a fire with two rocks ?


No, but I've been thinking about trying Chicago Dan's idea of striking two trains together.  Not sure how I'll get them in my pack though...

----------


## ezzmind

> I heard they're around rivers... I've never seen them...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas or pics or something?


 i have seen thoes rocks at scotts flat

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

This might help....
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Finding-Flint

----------


## kyratshooter

Flint normally will not spark unless struck against hardened steel.  Two pieced of flint smacking each other will usually caue flakes, splinters and significant blood loss.

Iron Pyrite (also known as fools gold) will spark when struck with flint or other pyrite and has been used as a firemaker since the time of the ancient Greeks, who named the metal firestone.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I'm no expert on making fire with rocks, but have read about it quite a lot. It has to do with silica content (sand) and iron content. the instant of the strike, the silica rock "peels" part of the iron rock and the resulting friction causes the iron to "superheat". One of those unrestrained chain reactions we talk about with fire.

----------

